# Resources Available: Godly Children's Books



## Travis Fentiman (Mar 18, 2017)

Short on money for buying godly children's books?

Here is a collection of godly stories and books for children and youth, which I hope will be a blessing to you and your kids, especially if you don’t have a lot of money.

Many of the older children’s books that are sold by Christian publishers are free on the net. I have gathered as many of them as I could.

My children enjoyed being read to off of our laptop, and most of these books have formats available for your hand-held devices.

There are sections on Bible stories, theology, books for boys, books for girls, biographies from the Reformation, and be sure to check out the 16 different versions of Pilgrim’s Progress for children are on the page. My kids (5 & 2 years old) loved them!

Godly Stories & Books for Children & Youth​I hope it is a blessing to you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Mar 19, 2017)

Your website really is a wonderful resource. Thank you for working so hard to put it together.


----------

